# Uintah Grayling



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I know in parts of the world grayling are viewed like many of us view Whitefish -- but I had never caught one and wanted to get it off my bucket list. Here's my report:http://fortherise.com/uintah-utah-grayling/


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats! Those fish are cool! Something you have to see in person because a camera cant capture what they look like in person.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks SW, they're cool fish for sure!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Grayling are still on my bucket list too, I'll get 'em one of these days. Nice work!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

you might check the record book for utah grayling - i dont recall exactly but it isnt too big, a 14 incher seems pretty big compared to what i have caught... anyone know the utah record?
and by the by, i have found that photographed in shallow,calm water, the colors come out a bit more. might just be the sun angle tho....


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It was pretty overcast by the time we got to the lake. I looked up the record and it was 17 and change I believe.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

19" is the state record


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I doubt 19" is the record. I think its arround 17 1/4

Ive caught several hundred grayling outside of utah and never seen one over 17" these are probably the average size ive caught. In utah I think your lucky if you break 12".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

17 1/4" - Utah
19 5/8" Wyoming


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Utah C&R record for grayling is 19 inches.


GRAYLING 07/17/99 19" Russell Lee, Jr. Uinta Mountains


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

people sure dont like to listen do they


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

17 or 19... im still amazed its that big... somebody has to be using some kind of board stretcher


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont believe catch and release records anymore when ray johnsons wife came out and said his records were crap.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 17 1/4" - Utah
> 19 5/8" Wyoming[/QUOTE
> 
> I would say that the Wyoming record is just the because he happened to be the guy that dealt with it. There was a period there where there sure were a lot of them in the range.


----------

